# San Fernando Valley



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Hello everyone... Welcome to San Fernando Valley










Population: 1,808,599 (all part of San Fernando Valley)









Many communities within the San Fernando Valley are part of the City of Los Angeles. (Examples include: Arleta, Canoga Park, Chatsworth, Encino, Granada Hills, Lake View Terrace, Mission Hills, North Hollywood, North Hills, Northridge, Pacoima, Panorama City, Porter Ranch, Reseda, Sherman Oaks, Studio City, Sun Valley, Sunland, Sylmar, Tarzana, Toluca Lake, Tujunga, Van Nuys, Valley Village, West Hills, Winnetka, and Woodland Hills.

Glendale, Burbank, Hidden Hills, San Fernando and Calabasas are out of LA city proper but it's still part of San Fernando Valley.

SFV Picture:
























Scroll --------->








Scroll --------->

















































































































































Would you like to live here?


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Warner Center


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

If I had to live in SFV I would reside either in Encino or Sherman Oaks. By the way I read somewhere that the the neighborhoods in the triangle(city of San Fernando-Van Nuys-Sun Valley-SFC) have declined to a point to be considered ghetto, as supposed to couple of decades ago all of SFV was basically a middle class heaven. Is this true?


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

polako said:


> If I had to live in SFV I would reside either in Encino or Sherman Oaks. By the way I read somewhere that the the neighborhoods in the triangle(city of San Fernando-Van Nuys-Sun Valley-SFC) have declined to a point to be considered ghetto, as supposed to couple of decades ago all of SFV was basically a middle class heaven. Is this true?


Yeah but it's still middle class region in most part of Van Nuys and Sun Valley but there's alot of apartments that supposed to have more latino than white. Pacoima and San Fernando is known as more low class families than middle class. You forgot to mentioned Panorama City and Pacoima so it seems shitty area but it's considered still middle class in some part, just live in houses as middle class and mainly white and asian are homeowners.

Massive sprawl is occured in SFV in from 1950's until 1970's then it's went declined in between 70's until 90's. In late 90's, redevelopment is occuring to fixing the sprawl damage, clean up, new transit mass, torn down the old apartments and replaces new nice apartments, new Target store with cool deco art, improving the school and renovation in old houses.

It's not ghetto but it's have shitty area in some part.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

LA Lover said:


> You forgot to mentioned Panorama City and Pacoima so it seems shitty area but it's considered still middle class in some part, just live in houses as middle class and mainly white and asian are homeowners.


I really don't know how to read this and much else that you've written without coming to the conclusion that you are pretty racist.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Nick in Atlanta said:


> I really don't know how to read this and much else that you've written without coming to the conclusion that you are pretty racist.


What hell are you talking about? Who cares with racist so nothing is racist then shut the **** up.

Again, You are racist though. End story.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I remembered the movie Ghostbusters II where Peter Venkmen criticized Vigo for choosing New York when he can choose San Fernando Valley.

Anyway, The San Fernando Valley isn't that bad at all! But it's better to live there if you have a car. If I'm gonna choose where to live in the valley, it's either Burbank, Tarzana or Calabasas.

BTW has anyone seen the movie Lost Angels starring Donald Sutherland and Adam Horovitz of the Beastie Boys? What part of the valley is that in? The last part of the film?


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

WANCH said:


> I remembered the movie Ghostbusters II where Peter Venkmen criticized Vigo for choosing New York when he can choose San Fernando Valley.
> 
> Anyway, The San Fernando Valley isn't that bad at all! But it's better to live there if you have a car. If I'm gonna choose where to live in the valley, it's either Burbank, Tarzana or Calabasas.
> 
> BTW has anyone seen the movie Lost Angels starring Donald Sutherland and Adam Horovitz of the Beastie Boys? What part of the valley is that in? The last part of the film?


how weird, I was just watching GhostBusters II a few hours ago!


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

I have family in the Valley. Pretty nice place .


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

I would like to live there


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

This image is more convincing that you would wanna live here


----------



## blindside (Sep 15, 2005)

This thread is such an abuse of the english language. The question makes no sense at all.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

blindside said:


> This thread is such an abuse of the english language. The question makes no sense at all.


Didn't you read LA Lover's signature?


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

Here are some cool maps of the Valley:


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Hold on let me get this straight. The SFV is parts of LA and suburbs? I never knew that, I thought it was an Orange Country suburb.

Well.. SFV is alright but much better than Phoenix and Las Vegas...


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Azn_chi_boi said:


> Hold on let me get this straight. The SFV is parts of LA and suburbs? I never knew that, I thought it was an Orange Country suburb.
> 
> Well.. SFV is alright but much better than Phoenix and Las Vegas...


The San Fernando Valley is mostly part of Los Angeles but there are some sub cities like Burbank, Glendale, Pasadena, Arcadia and more.

Orange County lies southeast of LA and is far from The Valley.


----------



## edsg25 (Jul 30, 2004)

I think one of the most important things that gives me a picture of what the SFV is like is not even in the valley, but separates it from LA proper: the Santa Monica Mountains.

It utterly amazes me that this range of mountains, not the tallest, but incredibly large to cut across a major US city, permits the valley and LA proper from being the same city.

the secession election aside, I find it hard to believe these two places can actually function as one city. The Santa Monicas clearly create a different world out in the valley and with LA being the majority of the valley, the communities within the city there all seem like their own suburbs.

LA baffles because places like Bev Hills & W. Hwd are smack in the middle of LA proper and a total part of it....yet are independent cities, while much of the SFV and harbor, far removed from the city proper, are not.

Do Angelenos think this is pure insantiy.....not the lay of the land, but municipal boundaries that virtually make no sense?


----------



## XCRunner (Nov 19, 2005)

I don't know... the valley just doesn't seem like my kind of place from those pictures. The closest I've ever been to it is at my cousin's out in San Bernadino County.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

blindside said:


> This thread is such an abuse of the english language. The question makes no sense at all.


STFU.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

edsg25 said:


> I think one of the most important things that gives me a picture of what the SFV is like is not even in the valley, but separates it from LA proper: the Santa Monica Mountains.
> 
> It utterly amazes me that this range of mountains, not the tallest, but incredibly large to cut across a major US city, permits the valley and LA proper from being the same city.
> 
> ...


Honestly, SFV is real valley cuz you can see big land with round of mountain and can goes there across the freeway.


----------

